# Vets day



## Erich (Nov 11, 2005)

Well guys have you thanked a veteran today ? you have several on this very forum. 

already written 14 8th and 9th AF fighter pilots with a special word of thanks for keeping this world a better place to live in ........ =D>


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

I had a drink with my grandad after the Remembrance Day ceremonies earlier today. A good double shot of rye.  
I thank him all the time.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 11, 2005)

Really Erich?, yet your siggy is a Nazi German Bomber


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

Pssssst...it's a website dedicated primarily to WWII aviation.


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2005)

Nazi ? German bomber ?

go back to school 102


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Erich said:


> go back to school 102



Erich it is the weekend. You know that Elementary School is out for the weekend. 4th graders like 102first_hussars need to have there weekends so they are fresh to learn there ABC's next week so that they can actually join the military when they grow up.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh Shut Up, German bomber is that better?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Dont tell me shut up. If the shoe fits, wear it!

Second of all I was not offended by your comment. If you are going to crack jokes then expect them to be cracked right back at you!

You tell me to shut up, I tell you to grow up!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2005)

And u tell him to grow up, whilst I shall tell him that the next time he wants to insult a veteran here on this site, that I will personally stuff his insult up his ass....

For ur information asshole, I mean hussar, erich is also a highly decorated veteran like myself, and dont think for a second that ur little wise-ass comment went unnoticed, u fucking liar.... I suggest u shut ur mouth up before u personally get me pissed off....

Just do urself a favor and keep ur insults for ur highschool classmates poser...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeap dont piss Les off, he is the resident balls kicker!


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2005)

As I said Hussars there are several veterans that are on this forums, some of them in the moderator position.

If you would be kind enough to go back to some of the older threads even in aviation you would get a better grasp of whom some of us are and what are relationship to aviation really is.............

I personally have veteran freinds from both sides of the war, and relatives that served in the US armed forces and at leat 6 that served in the German Wehrmacht, 2 of them in the Luftwaffe, day and night fighters, both KIA.
Am not alone here, as others have the same.

as for my siggy it is a late war JUG 88G-6, NIGHT FIGHTER.

________________think before you respond_________________

my intent was that this was a day of remembering and that it should be pointed out fewer and fewer of the WW 2 vets are still with us, and that we should honour their acheivements and those that are fallen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

I went today and laid a small wreath with my wife at a memorial near the post where I work that is dedicated to the US 1st Armoured Division that took Ansbach during WW2 and to the German Soldiers that fought to defend it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

Still on the subject of WWII for just a minute, I'd also like to point out that many of the opposing combatants of that war who were fortunate enough to survive have become friends in the years since. My own grandfather has former Luftwaffe buddies. I don't know if you were trying to make some kind of joke or not Huss, but Erich is right. You'd be better off to think before you post sometimes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

My German Grandfather who was a Major in the Wehrmacht became very close friends after the war with my American Grandfather who landed on Normany Beach. They had no annomosities toward each other.


----------



## trackend (Nov 12, 2005)

Well re-directed Skim back (and away from the toddler) to what this thread is about, the poor sods who have had a rough time and many are still suffering. I talked to a bloke selling Poppy's on Saturday last, who was an ex-Gurkha and when we spoke you could see talking of Casino was still a subject that left a nasty taste. A lot of ex service personnel have become adept at hiding their memories and pain. I'm fucking grateful it wasn't me that's usually because of the vets did the fighting before my time or instead of me ( but as we all know It still is happening in this shitty world)
I know its wrong but sometimes I wish a few of the miss informed who make sweeping "all I would do in a fire fight is" statements based on there perception of war gathered from a bleeding gungho Erroll Flynn flick or even history books , could have a tiny taster of what some of these guys actually went through. get some sod dropping howitzer shells on your nut for five or six days then say what you would or wouldn't do cause I know what I would be doing and that would be after the first couple of hours.(new pants please). Many of these old lags have become friends from what ever side they came from because they all went through experiences that only their fellow combatants can know. as such they share a common bond.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

I am with you on this Track. I too wish they would recieve a taste of it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2005)

our rememberance day isn't till tomorrow (rememberance Sunday) but rest assured i'll be remembering the men on all sides that fought (i have relatives that thought on both sides), i just wish there was more i could do in their memory, i don't know what though........


----------



## plan_D (Nov 12, 2005)

All those lads, and ladies, that gave their youth, innocence, body and in the most awful circumstances their life should be thanked by everyone today - unfortunately not everyone this day appreciates them. I haven't thank any veteran to their face - but I do wear my poppy ...and I will remember all those that did fight, from both sides, because they might have been my nation's enemy then but they're human too, and they were kids back then. 

I'll always remember the D-Day celebrations last year when a German soldier met a British soldier who were both on the same beach...they met, without a word, shook hands and broke down in tears.

 What can I do or say that's good enough for them? Nothing.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> All those lads, and ladies, that gave their youth, innocence, body and in the most awful circumstances their life should be thanked by everyone today - unfortunately not everyone this day appreciates them. I haven't thank any veteran to their face - but I do wear my poppy ...and I will remember all those that did fight, from both sides, because they might have been my nation's enemy then but they're human too, and they were kids back then.
> 
> I'll always remember the D-Day celebrations last year when a German soldier met a British soldier who were both on the same beach...they met, without a word, shook hands and broke down in tears.
> 
> What can I do or say that's good enough for them? Nothing.


Well said pD and Lee.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 12, 2005)

Alright everyone. Here's what i did for Vets Day.

I honored my fallen Great-Uncle who was with the 28th infantry who was killed my German machine gun fire at the Rhine River, March 2nd 1945, with a letter of remeberence. Everyone one liked it so much that i got to read it over the Radio to hundreds of listeners. 

My Great-uncle fought from the Hurtgen Forest to Battle of the Bulge to advancing into Germany before he got hit and bled to death. I would like to wish the rest of you veteran's who serve or served our country or for the protection of democracy. I salute you guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

this thread should be about remembering the people that fought and died for our freedom, any chance we can stick to that topic, normally i wouldn't be like this but i think this is an important topic, can this be taken somewhere else, it's our rememberance sunday today, let us never forget...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

You are correct. Lanc lets try and get this one back on topic. Stuff like this can be discussed in the Sit Rep threads.

I split those out and sent them to another thread.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 13, 2005)

While waiting for my brother to pick me up after a night out on the town - two Royal Navy veterans from World War II walked past as they had finished the parade. I stood up and saluted, then thanked them both...they returned the salute, smiled and walked on ...it was weird ...the problem was, most people around were confused why I did it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

That just added 20 brownie points to ur grand total pD... When u get to Valhalla, tell them its really hot where I'm at....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 13, 2005)

> While waiting for my brother to pick me up after a night out on the town - two Royal Navy veterans from World War II walked past as they had finished the parade. I stood up and saluted, then thanked them both...they returned the salute, smiled and walked on ...it was weird ...the problem was, most people around were confused why I did it...


Well, PD they are assholes who dont appreciate what people died for. Same thing happened at my school last year. We had a Vets Day celebration and a B-17 Pilot was walking toward me. I stopped told him thankyou for serving our country, and he saluted me. People around me started smirking for me doing that so i turned around and told them that at least i appreciate freedom and know why we have it.

People are just like that. They are to busy complaining about why we have to Pledge to the Flag. Well i usually tell them, "Would you rather pledge to another flag by force or this one that waves for freedom!"


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

> They are* to* busy complaining about why we have to Pledge to the Flag. Well i usually tell them, "Would you rather pledge to another flag by force or this one that waves for freedom!"


First of all, its *too*... Secondly, while ur patriotism is commendable, u better not alienate urself too much from the general school population -38, cause come High School time, those kids are really gonna come down on u... I suggest u start taking Boxing and/or Tae Kwon Do for ur extra-curricular activities... I sounds like ur gonna need the help...

Ur classmates are a bunch of ass-wipes... Arguing with them only shows u to be more knowlegeable than they are, and they in turn will shun u and stomp on u...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

I went with ATC to participate in their Remembrance Parade...I felt extremely emotional and honored when the veterans arrived in the square, and then when marching past them...A tear or two were shed...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

we had to get an engine out this morning so i couldn't go into town for the rememberance parade but i did watch the one on TV, moving as ever, unfortunately i can't say i've ever met a vet in person, wouldn't mind talking to one, as it turns out we couldn't get the sodding engine out either


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

However moving it is on TV, trust me lanc its 10 times the effect in person...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

I find the ceremonies very moving also myself and sometimes find myself shedding a tear also.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

I uploaded the pics but they suck...im pretty pissed off that my dad doesnt know how to take a photo...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Damn...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes too bad. Are they in your personal photos thread?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Im just gonna upload them there now...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

I was at the local one this morning, as was very moved, as has been said a tear or two was shed. No pics as my camera is back at the manufacturers (again!) trying to get the same problem fixed.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 13, 2005)

I just watched memphis belle- what a sacrifice those guys made. i get to feeling very patriotic at times like this.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 14, 2005)

Valhalla, 'ey, les? Nah, I'll be stood in hell soon enough.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> I just watched memphis belle- what a sacrifice those guys made. i get to feeling very patriotic at times like this.



While it is a good movie and very patriotic. It is absolutly not realistic and not what happened on there last mission. I have talked to members of the Memphis Belle (I believe the last one just passed away) and they said that it went nothing like that. No casualties on there aircraft and not so dramatic with not so much damage.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 14, 2005)

I tried to get up for the parade here but I was hungover from my birthday celebrations and could hardly move


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday by the way.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 16, 2005)

> While it is a good movie and very patriotic. It is absolutly not realistic and not what happened on there last mission. I have talked to members of the Memphis Belle (I believe the last one just passed away) and they said that it went nothing like that. No casualties on there aircraft and not so dramatic with not so much damage.



Oh absolutely Hollywood had their fun with it. Still, you tell yourself that crap like that probably did go down and they kept fighting. Even if it is highly fictional it is still a good movie. The Belle's last run wasn't nearly that dramatic but what kind of money would that movie make?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

I enjoyed the film 8) I think with some films, even if they are totally inaccurate they can be enjoyable on just an entertainment level. There is a line there though, which was crossed in a bg way by Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I enjoyed the film 8) I think with some films, even if they are totally inaccurate they can be enjoyable on just an entertainment level. There is a line there though, which was crossed in a bg way by Pearl Harbor.


Very true CC, Pearl Harbour took the entertainment factor a little to far.


----------



## trackend (Nov 16, 2005)

I cant see the point in remaking films about events that are already classics. I have not seen Pearl Harbour and do not intend to waste my time watching it as I have not heard a good word said about it. I have Tora Tora Tora on DVD and thats a good enough film about the events and actions leading up to and the attack on Pearl for me.
The full uncut version of Das Boot is also a classic the Dubbed short version totally spoils the atmos. 
Back on thread can we get some pics from you guys in the states of vets day please.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh dont take me wrong. I loved the move Memphis Belle. It was a great movie and one of my favs.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, there's a difference between a "historical movie" and a movie meant to entertain.
BTW, thanks Adler


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 17, 2005)

> I have not seen Pearl Harbour and do not intend to waste my time watching it as I have not heard a good word said about it. I have Tora Tora Tora on DVD and thats a good enough film about the events and actions leading up to and the attack on Pearl for me.



Don't waste your time on it, you're not missing much. Stick with Tora Tora Tora, thats good right there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2005)

Agreed Pearl Harbor sucks!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 18, 2005)

Memphis Belle was great. I gave it a two thumbs up! But Pearl Harbor with Ben Aflieck, crap.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 18, 2005)

"I have not seen Pearl Harbour and do not intend to waste my time watching it as I have not heard a good word said about it. I have Tora Tora Tora on DVD and thats a good enough film about the events and actions leading up to and the attack on Pearl for me." 

Its not a bad movie just as long as you fast forward through all the chick flick b.s., 

Cuba Gooding JR should have gotten a better part.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2005)

The only thing that impressed me was the scene when Ben ASSLACK was attacking the HE-111. As he was shooting at the Heinkel pieces of the aircraft were flying off, I thought the graphics were good. Other than that the movie was a cartoon with real people, if you want to consider Ben ASSLACK as real person.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah thats my favorite too, also when he jumps that Me-109 over the water, and when the same thing happen to Benny


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

I havent seen all of it but what the hell are German aircraft doing at Pearl Harbor?!?!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

Goering thought that Udet and his friends could have done with a holiday in Hawaii, so they flew their Bf-109s with a supporting He-111 (Y'know, to carry the beer.) to Hawaii. Then Japan attacked and the USAAF thought it was a good time to kill the Germans too because they're nice like that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Goering thought that Udet and his friends could have done with a holiday in Hawaii, so they flew their Bf-109s with a supporting He-111 (Y'know, to carry the beer.) to Hawaii. Then Japan attacked and the USAAF thought it was a good time to kill the Germans too because they're nice like that.



 - Actully Ben ASSLACK is sent to fight in the BoB, and winds up back at Pearl Harbor on Dec, 6th, after being thought of dead - It seems he also had a time machine.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

My explanation was better.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

D's is more beliveable


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2005)

Too bad D wasn't there when they wrote the script!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'd be a f*ckin' millionaire...and I'd pay you all $1000 so I could piss in your toilet.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Dude, u can come to Mississippi and piss in mine anytime, for free....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 20, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Goering thought that Udet and his friends could have done with a holiday in Hawaii, so they flew their Bf-109s with a supporting He-111 (Y'know, to carry the beer.) to Hawaii. Then Japan attacked and the USAAF thought it was a good time to kill the Germans too because they're nice like that.



Did this happen in real life or was it some pot-head's little fantasy?!?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

Uhhh...it actually happened...yeah...yeah, it did...:-"

No.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

i believe it's a "pot-head's little fantasy" as you put it 

you know, we should set up an international netwerk of toilets, with some specail knock at the door so when you hear this knock you know it's an asteemed member of the boards, then you will always have somewhere to take a dump no matter where you are


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

Bring your own toilet paper though. I'm stingy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

and your own reading material, unless you're ok with the western morning news


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

what, it's a good paper


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> "I have not seen Pearl Harbour and do not intend to waste my time watching it as I have not heard a good word said about it. I have Tora Tora Tora on DVD and thats a good enough film about the events and actions leading up to and the attack on Pearl for me."
> 
> Its not a bad movie just as long as you fast forward through all the chick flick b.s.,
> 
> Cuba Gooding JR should have gotten a better part.



No the movie was historically innacurate also. It was a horrible movie!



P38 Pilot said:


> Did this happen in real life or was it some pot-head's little fantasy?!?!



You know coming from you, I dont know if you actually meant that or it was a joke.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

i really think he meant it


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

"From the mouth of Babes..."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

what?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i really think he meant it



I actually think he did also...


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the offer ...of the taking a piss in your toilet, les. I might just take you up on it someday. I'll go over, piss in your toilet, then sod off. 

And 38 .... 




**Slap!**


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

LOL


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 20, 2005)

WTF was that for??? I really meant it. Was there really a true storie behind that? I mean, what the hell are German aircraft doing at Pearl Harbor?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

IT WAS MADE UP.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> WTF was that for??? I really meant it. Was there really a true storie behind that? I mean, what the hell are German aircraft doing at Pearl Harbor?



There were no German Aircraft at Pearl Harbor. He was making a joke!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

I figured that everyone would have gotten that one.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh god, 38 ...there's more IQ in freshly curled piles of turd than in you.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 20, 2005)

That may be but he is like 13 years old he has plenty of time to be educated.

I think you need to tone it down a bit, 

Yeah Yeah everybody I know whats on your mind so I dont need to be reminded.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 21, 2005)

I think you need to shut up. And I sure hope you don't try and do the educating.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 21, 2005)

dont tell me to f*cking shut up man!

I made a suggestion in the most polite manner that I can, Im gonna say again Tone it the f*ck down.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 21, 2005)

Or what? If you're going to try and argue with me at least take that prick out of your mouth, it's disturbing, piss boy.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Plan D.......Shut Your Mouth.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 21, 2005)

Hahah ...you f*ckin' pussy. What you goin' to do? Tell us one of your bulls*it stories again and f*ckin' knock me out with the foul smell? You wouldn't have such a foul attitude if you took that moose's cock out of your arse.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 21, 2005)

For Christ sake PD Im not going to get into a long drawn out argument with you, if you cant take just a little bit of advise then you have serious problems. and you know what? turns out my stories are true, I finally posted some pics of myself in uniform, and everything. I laugh at your remarks because I know if you were my next door neighbor youd be my little bitch in a french maid outfit cleaning my toilets.
Its just so easy for a skinny peice like yourself to talk shit from across the Atlantic, so ponder that, and think of how you are touched by an angel.

Now back to my point P-38 is only 13 years old, dont be such an asshole to him. Learn to distinguesh between helpfull and ignorant advise.

Yes Les,Adler,Erich,FBJ and others I know what your thinking I get it you dont have to say it.


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

gents I think this thread needs to be locked .............I didn't this thread for a slug out pitty me thread. ENOUGH !


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

Agreed. Enough of this.


----------

